# Anyone keeping Least Killifish with shrimp?



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

I have been keeping these for a while and really like them. They are not really Killifish but livebearers and stay very small, 1 inch for females and 3/4 inch for males. Peaceful and make a good nano fish.

I recetly added a female to my community tank where culls go that are big enough to be safe. She already dropped one fry that seems to be doing well.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

They do really well with juvenile and adult shrimp - and they're nice to look at.

I've also used Least Killifish fry to clean up tiny bugs in my shrimp tanks (that way I don't have to fear them eating shrimplets).


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

Have you ever seen them take shrimplets? Seems they might get the smallest ones.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Yep - they've definitely gone after babies. But anything larger is too big for them to eat. (They can still stress the smaller shrimp out, though)


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

Pretty much what I was assuming but thought I would ask. They do seem to be little hunters always on the prowl for any scrap or bit of algae.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Lots of moss and I think the babies wouldn't come out of moss hiding till they were big enough for the fish to not bother. I'm on the hunt from some in Canada. I only have 3 left and I think they may all be males. lol.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

I have five in my crystal tank along with strawberry rasboras , otos and dwarf cores. They all seem to school together, with the odd ones out being the shrimp. Will have to look more carefully as I have a few berried now in the tank. They certainly turned out to be more interesting in person than how they come off on the wiki sites.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i keep least killie with my shrimp


----------

